

Ask HN: Will the $17,000 Apple iWatch have “Made in China” stamped on the back? - notsony

Are jewellery items exempt from disclosing the source of manufacture?  If the final strap is attached in the USA, could Apple label the watch as being &quot;Assembled in USA&quot;?
======
vitovito
"If you’re curious, the other slot has 'Assembled in China – Designed by Apple
in California' engraved inside."

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/would-you-buy-a-smart-
band-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/would-you-buy-a-smart-band-for-an-
apple-watch/)

It's in the slot where the bands snap to the watch body.

